# FBEB WIP



## manbuckwal (Nov 27, 2015)

A lil while back I bought some chunks of FBEB from @woodintyuuu with this project in mind ( Thanks Cilff ! ) I rough turned it, then bagged it. Cliff advised me to let it to %12 MC before finishing . It was down to 10% on the sides so away I went shaping and finishing................
Well I left the bottom thick and sawed it off and thought hey, let's see what MC is on the bottom.  %20............... 

I put 40 coats of thin CA on the outside so I hope it doesn't fall apart  . 

I put it in a bag and brought it in the house and hope it survives.........

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

WIP my arse I'd frame it and call it good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> WIP my arse I'd frame it and call it good.



 I still have to make a lid n do-dad


----------



## Sprung (Nov 27, 2015)

There's a reason that Boxelder Burl is a favorite of mine, and this piece and project illustrates why so nicely... Great work, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Dynamite chunk of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> A lil while back I bought some chunks of FBEB from @woodintyuuu with this project in mind ( Thanks Cilff ! ) I rough turned it, then bagged it. Cliff advised me to let it to %12 MC before finishing . It was down to 10% on the sides so away I went shaping and finishing................
> Well I left the bottom thick and sawed it off and thought hey, let's see what MC is on the bottom.  %20...............
> 
> I put 40 coats of thin CA on the outside so I hope it doesn't fall apart  .
> ...


tom, a cuple trips through the microwave before finishing will do the trick. The good news is that "burl" is a particularly stable material. The most critical thing is even wall thickness .Quote: (I left the bottom thick) you should be okay in spite of yourself .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2015)

That looks awesome! I assume there is a hole in the middle?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That looks awesome! I assume there is a hole in the middle?



Thanks Barry, and yes there is a hole in the middle . When I get the lid done I will show some more pics .


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2015)

That has character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks awesome and beyond
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 29, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

